# Education dilemma GED equivalency



## Stirling (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Desperately need some help and advice. Perhaps someone has been through a similar experience or knows somebody who has. My son wants to study medicine in the UAE. He did the GED (American high school General Equivalency Diploma) and obtained an average of 96%. The reason he did the GED was because he missed grades 10, 11 & 12 as at the time we could not afford the school fees due to financial constraints much to our son's displeasure. He was very upset at the time as he was the school's top student.

There are 4 university's in the UAE he has applied to, however they are all under MOHESR (Ministry of Higher Education) and they require an equivalency certificate which MOHESR are refusing to issue. MOHESR require that he must have attended school either here or abroad for grades 10, 11 & 12. The American University of Sharjah have said they would accept GED but there is this technical issue with MOHESR.

The GED is accepted at many university's in the USA and many other countries. At this stage it seems his only option would be to study overseas. 

Any info or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stirling (Jun 22, 2016)

Bump - Anyone?


----------



## Aslihuol (Dec 21, 2020)

Stirling said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Desperately need some help and advice. Perhaps someone has been through a similar experience or knows somebody who has. My son wants to study medicine in the UAE. He did the GED (American high school General Equivalency Diploma) and obtained an average of 96%. The reason he did the GED was because he missed grades 10, 11 & 12 as at the time we could not afford the school fees due to financial constraints much to our son's displeasure. He was very upset at the time as he was the school's top student.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue 😭😭


----------

